# not from yak --- To HELL and back - bring it on



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Not using the yak for a change but keen for some company

ok im heading out to Hells Gates this Sunday, for anybody that doesn't know hells gates is a rock fishing spot 3klms walk into the Noosa national park. There are some big fish to be had from the rocks there .

The plan will be to head out early Sunday morning around 6am, stopping along the way to Noosa at Perigian beach to do a bit of worming.

back pack all the fishing gear in the 3klms and start the day fishing for some big bream and trevaly on the worms and some Soft Plastics and finish the afternoon throwing some pillies around for some big tailor,kingies,trevaly and the odd squire. there is also usually a few bait schools come past and throwing metals has produced some good queenies in the past so ill definatley bring the metals too.

anybody interested let me know, could always car pool up from glasshouse mts (about halfway there from brisbane)

Lee

heres a few pics of the area


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no problem taking the yak, it would be easier paddling around than walking all the gear in. I just like rock fishing and the challenges it offers. I still have a date with mr kingie after being blown away on one of my last trips :shock: :shock:

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

this could be a good opportunity for you to learn the skill of worming, ill be getting some on my way and am quite willing to teach or at least try to teach anybody who can make it along

Lee


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Lee

Sunday is looking like a goer for me ...I've always been keen to give 'Hell's' a go. Good to see that you're still using that picture I took of you and that nice snapper at Bribie as your AKFF picture  I'm keen on the worming too...

Michael


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol yeh its not a bad pic and besides I havnt caught a better one yet, looks like there might be a couple of others from BFO commng too so it should be a great day. Ill post back here later with meeting details but I think maybe meeting at the mobil on the bruce highway near glasshouse would be the easiest

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok michael and anybody else wanting to come along, we will be meeting up at 6am at the north bound mobil service station opposite the glasshouse mnts on johnston road. probly grab some brecky there then head off to perigean.

There will be 4 of us so far so should be a good day out

Lee


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Lee

There are good worms available at A-Bay beach. Catch them there myself, often.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool good to know, there are worms pretty much the entire stretch from coolum throught to noosa heads as well

Lee


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Lee - I'll be at the mobil tomorrow morning at 6am unless you let me know different. See ya then! M


----------

